# (WI) Black Lab MH stud



## kimby2974 (May 16, 2009)

Looking to add some 'thickness' to your breeding line? Take a look at our Black Lab Stud: North Country's Kodak Moment SH "KODA"!!

Long list of CH in pedigree; earned his SH this summer; will move on to MH next spring. 

Koda is 85 lbs of excellent marking ability, superb temperment, and all around beautiful conformation! He comes alive in the field and loves to curl up on the couch! 

Registration: SR54650705
CERF: LR-350290
Hips: LR-192510G27M-VPI
Elbows: LR-EL50751M27-VPI
EIC Clear: LR-EIC1369/27M-VPI
CNM Clear: LR-CNM11-242-M-PIV



Email: [email protected] for pics!

**************

_Duplicate ad posted


_Looking to add some 'thickness' to your breeding line? Take a look at our Black Lab Stud: North Country's Kodak Moment MH "KODA"!! Koda is 85 lbs of excellent marking ability, superb temperment, and all around beautiful conformation! He comes alive in the field and loves to curl up on the couch! Long list of CH in pedigree. His marking ability is outstanding! He's got the personality and trainability that will enhance your breeding program! Check out our website: coonislandretrievers.com for pictures 










Registration: SR54650705
CERF: LR-350290
Hips: LR-192510G27M-VPI
Elbows: LR-EL50751M27-VPI
EIC Clear: LR-EIC1369/27M-VPI
CNM Clear: LR-CNM11-242-M-PIV


----------

